# Cube Acid Disc 2009-  Candy Blue Lackmängel!!



## Guenner80 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mir vor ca. 6 Wochen ein " Cube Acid Disc 2009- Candy Blue ´n´White" gekauft. Und da ging der Ärger auch schon los. 
Als ich nach 6 Wochen endlich mein Bike bekam und natürlich direkt Heim radelte (normaler Waldweg), zuhause endeckte ich direkt eine Stelle wo der "blaue Lack" abgeplatzt war, wohl von einem Stein. aber es blitzte direkt das Metall durch. Deswegen hab ich mir den Rahmen mal genauer angeschaut und festgestellt das alles was in Weiss lackiert ist, richtig dicker Lack ist,  was ja bei einem Mountainbike ja auch Sinn macht, aber alles was in Blau lackiert ist scheint richtig dünn aufgetragen zu sein und ist wohl auch nicht grundiert!?!?! Man merkt auch richtig das am Farbübergang eine Kante ist, also der Lack ist in sehr unterschiedlichen Stärken aufgetragen.

Außerdem lößt sich der weisse "CUBE" - Schriftzug dort wo meine Halterungen (aus Kunststoff) für mein Schloss (Trelock FS 400) montiert ist. Ebenfalls bei der Montage des Flaschenhalters ist, an den Stellen auf denen er anliegt, direkt schon etwas Lack weggeplatzt.

Dazu habe ich vorige Woche mal meinen zweiten Laufradsatz eingespannt um etwas zügiger unterwegs zu sein. Natürlich endechte ich direckt noch zwei Stellen, am hinteren Ausfallende, an denen der Lack schon komplett ab ist.

Also ich stelle ja eigentlich nicht so große Ansprüche, aber für so ein Bike kauft man sich ja nicht einfach mal so, und es kostet ja auch ein paar Euro, ich denke da kann man schon etwas mehr Qualität erwarten. Außerdem ist es für die Berge. Sollte bei kleinsten Steinchschlägen doch nicht gleich das blanke Metall durchscheinen:

Mein Bike ist ca 6 wochen alt, ich bin noch keine 250 km gefahren und die eigentlich fast nur auf der Strasse, wie sieht das Teil erst aus wenn ich meine erste wirkliche Tour hinter mir habe!?!?!

Was meint ihr ist das normal??? Das kann doch nicht sein!!! Hab ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt?? ich bin nicht sehr glücklich, über die Qualität, möchte aber jetzt auch nicht vorschnell urteilen, würde gern mal erfahrungen lesen.

Freu mich über eure Antworten und Erfahrungen!

Gruß Günner


----------



## S.D. (1. Juli 2009)

Das ist leider normal - und nicht nur in der unteren Preisklasse.
Der Rahmen wird gebürstet und dann komplett mit farbigem Klarlack überzogen (dieser ist natürlich nicht sehr schlagfest).
Danach wird er für´s Dekor abgeklebt und - je nachdem - mit Naßlack oder Pulver überzogen (deshalb auch die spürbaren Übergänge).
Vor einigen Jahren waren die Rahmen deutlich hochwertiger vom Finish.
Die hohe Nachfrage in den letzten Jahren hat wohl dazu geführt, daß man auf das Finish nicht mehr so einen hohen Wert legt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spykie (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Günner,
Auch Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Bikes, aber solche Qualitätsmängel kann Ich nicht bestätigen. Auf jeden Fall würde Ich das entweder beim Händler oder bei Cube direkt reklamieren, denn so was geht nicht. Cube ist ein Deutscher Premium Hersteller und Ich denke Der Name ist was Wert oder nicht?
Sollte ein Hersteller nicht zu seinem Produkt stehen, sehe Ich keinen Grund mehr deren Produkte zu erwerben. Lass Uns bitte wissen wie Die Geschichte ausgeht.
Gruß Miro


----------



## Blaustich (2. Juli 2009)

Habe auch das '09er Acid in White Candy Blue und bei mir platzt ebenfalls der blaue Lack an ein paar Stellen ab. Aber ich empfinde das eigentlich als normal - zumindest habe ich noch kein Fahrrad gesehen, bei dem das nicht so ist. Es braucht nur mal die Kette rausspringen und schon hat man ein paar blanke Stellen am Rahmen. Mich persönlich stört das eher weniger, denn sobald das Radl wieder dreckig ist sieht man das ja nicht mehr 

Wenn man solche Abplatzer vermeiden will, kann man sich spezielle Steinschlagfolie kaufen - im Prinzip geht selbstklebende Bücherfolie aus der Schreibwarenabteilung im Supermarkt.


----------



## Fabian93 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich empfehle dringend diese Schutzfolie am Steuerrohr anzubringen,sonst haben die Züge der bremsen/Schaltung ihre auswirkungen auf dein Lack...


----------



## Guenner80 (3. Juli 2009)

Das Problem ist ja nicht das der Lack abplatzt, sondern das ich das Rad kaum beansprucht habe. Wenn ich jetzt schon die Pisten runtergedonnert wäre würde ich auch nichts sagen. Aber ich habe gerade mal 200 km auf dem Bike und das hauptsächlich auf der Strasse.

War jetzt gestern beim "Händler meines Vertrauens", und hab Terror gemacht!!!

Ich weiß er kann da nichts dafür, aber ich denke einen gewissen Qualitätsstandart kann man von einer Firma, die sich als Premium bezeichnet schon erwarten.

Er meinte das da ein komplett neuer Rahmen her muß und "CUBE" da wohl sehr kulant sei. Ich laß mich mal überraschen.

Am 8.August fahre ich ins Zillertal und da brauch ich mein bike, deswegen hab ich mir ein neues gekauft.

Am Montag bekomme ich Rückmeldung, wie es weitergeht und vorallem wann.

Ich werde euch natürlich über alles informieren.


----------



## LDVelo (3. Juli 2009)

Blaustich schrieb:


> ... bei mir platzt ebenfalls der blaue Lack an ein paar Stellen ab. Aber ich empfinde das eigentlich als normal - zumindest habe ich noch kein Fahrrad gesehen, bei dem das nicht so ist.



Na dann probier doch mal das AMS CC Hab mir das im Februar geholt und da ist jetzt nach 580 Km (ausschließlich MTB Einsatz) noch nix abgeplatzt. Und das obwohl die Steine im Wald schon öfters mal heftig gegen das Unterrohr geschlagen sind und generell nicht gerade zu zimperlich mit dem Bike umgegangen wird.

Also ich denke da eher wie spykie, man darf schon etwas verlangen für das viele Geld das man ausgibt. Einfach mal sachlich und freundlich beim Händler nachfragen. Vieleicht geht ja was auf Kulanz.

Edit.: Ups, nicht weit genug runtergescrollt ;-)


----------



## Guenner80 (19. Juli 2009)

Also Leute, hab ganz vergessen euch zu informieren, der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist: Ich habe mein Bike am Freitag den 03.08.09 bei meinem Händler abgeliefert, das Rad wurde am Dienstag den 07.08.09 zurück zu "Cube" geschickt, und laut Aussage meines Händlers sollte es in 2 Wochen wieder da sein, ich laß lass mich überraschen!


----------



## jayDilla (30. Juli 2009)

Guenner80 schrieb:


> Also Leute, hab ganz vergessen euch zu informieren, der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist: Ich habe mein Bike am Freitag den 03.08.09 bei meinem Händler abgeliefert, das Rad wurde am Dienstag den 07.08.09 zurück zu "Cube" geschickt, und laut Aussage meines Händlers sollte es in 2 Wochen wieder da sein, ich laß lass mich überraschen!



Ich möchte auch in der Zeit reisen


----------



## Guenner80 (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo Cube-Rider, bin wieder zurück aus der Zukunft!!!

Habe gestern am 30.07.2009 mein Bike wieder bekommen. Der Rahmen wurde komplett neu geliefert, der Lack macht von der Stärke her schon einen besseren Eindruck. Vielleicht rede ich mir das auch nur ein, als alter optimist. doch als ich zuhause war, konnte ich mich am Bike schon nicht mehr so erfreuen. Warum??? Das werd ich euch sagen. Bei der Lackierung, wo Weiss zu Blau übergeht, wurde wohl nicht richtig abgeklebt, deswegen ist der weisse Lack  auf die blaue Fläche gelaufen. Es ist zwar nur ein Stück von ca. 1,5 cm Länge und 2 mm Breite, aber doch sehr ärgerlich. Ich könnte eigentlich schon wieder kotzen und ich hatte mit dem Rad bis jetzt echt keinen Spaß. Und ich glaube mittlerweile das ich ihn auch nie haben werde. Ich werde jetzt mal direkt mit Cube in die Verhandlungen gehen und sehen wie es ausgeht. Also ich bin mittlerweile an einem Punkt, an dem wohl schon fast amtlich das es für mich nie wieder ein Bike der Marke "Cube" geben wird. Denn was da an "Qualität" geboten ist, kann ich absolut nicht als solche betrachten. Ich bin absolut nicht pingelig, aber ich komme aus dem Servicebereich und weiß was ich als kunde für mein Geld erwarten kann.


----------



## jayDilla (31. Juli 2009)

@Guenner80



Also hab mir vor 4 Tagen das Cube  SL CROSS geholt.
Und wen man da an die Lackierungsübergänge schaut, also aus nächster nähe sieht man da auch die totale ausfransung der Ränder.
Aus ca. 1 Meter entfernung sieht man es nicht mehr, aber da wird auf jedenfall nicht "sehr gut" lackiert. Was sicher auch durch die hohe Nachfrage begünstigt wird.
Hier ein Video von der CUBE Seite bezüglich der Beschichtungen:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Powder-Coated_id_32827_.htm

Also auch wen es nervig ist, aber ich würde den auch wieder reklamieren, zumal Du ja nicht: "Inklusive Lackierungsfehler" gekauft hast. Die CUBE Preise haben ja schon "Qualität"  dann sollte es die Hardware auch haben 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (31. Juli 2009)

Guenner80 schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut nicht pingelig....






Sorry, aber bei nem 700 Euro Rad so nen Aufstand zu machen 

Das ist auch bei teureren Modellen die eine ähnliche Lackierung haben auch so!


----------



## Ryo (31. Juli 2009)

Weil die Lackübergänge ja das absolut wichtigste an einem Bike sind
Was willstn mit deinem Acid machen? An die Wand hängen? Mein AMS hat mittlerweile so viele Lackabplatzer oder Macken im Lack....Wayne? Solang die Gabel federt, die Bremse bremst, die Schaltung schaltet und die Räder rollen -- was kratzt mich da der Lack? (Der bei artgerechter Behandlung eh immer dreckig ist und leidet)


----------



## LDVelo (31. Juli 2009)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei nem 700 Euro Rad so nen Aufstand zu machen



Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht wie viel 700 eigentlich sind? Viele Leute können nur davon träumen sich ein Rad in dieser Preisklasse leisten zu können und du schreibst darüber als könnte sich das Geld jeder einfach so aus dem Ärmel schütteln.






Ich finde auch das er nochmal reklamieren sollte, er hat 700 bezahlt um ein einwandfreies Bike zu bekommen. Da er dieses immer noch nicht hat finde ich es richtig wenn er weitere Schritte einleitet. Auch wenn er sich entschließt nie wieder ein Cube zu kaufen kann ich dass voll und ganz nachvollziehen!


----------



## Ryo (31. Juli 2009)

Der arme Cube Mitarbeiter
Jetzt wäre natürlich die Definition von "Einwandfrei" sehr Interessant.


----------



## LDVelo (31. Juli 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre natürlich die Definition von "Einwandfrei" sehr Interessant.



Was willst du im Falle eines Farbübergangs rumdefinieren? Ein  einwandfreier Farbübergang bedeutet für mich: Farbe1 hört auf -> Farbe 2 fängt an. Und wenn da eine Farbe in die andere reinläuft dann ist das keinesfalls einwandfrei, egal wie klein der Fehler sein mag. Ob man deshalb nun reklamiert muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Aber verstehen kann ich ihn schon, würde bestimmt auch reklamieren


----------



## Guenner80 (31. Juli 2009)

Einige wissen hier wohl nicht das man für sein Geld jeden Tag schufften muß und was "QUALITÄT" heißt.

Aber LDVelo hats gechecket, als "Premuim"-Pfälzer.
 Gruß aus Hatzenbühl


Es geht mir nicht um ausgefranste Übergänge, mit denen hab ich mich gleich abgefunden. Ich denke mit sowas muß jeder leben. Da man diese, wie schon erwähnt, bei 1 Meter Entfernung ja nicht mehr sieht. Ich spreche von "Fehlern" die auch bei 2 Meter Entfernung noch deutlich zu erkennen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (31. Juli 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht wie viel 700 eigentlich sind? Viele Leute können nur davon träumen sich ein Rad in dieser Preisklasse leisten zu können und du schreibst darüber als könnte sich das Geld jeder einfach so aus dem Ärmel schütteln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



700 Euro sind für sich gesehen schon sehr viel Geld, aber wenn du siehst, was die einzelnen Komponenten an dem Bike schon kosten, ist der Rahmen sozusagen "gratis" dabei.
Ich schaue mir schon sehr lange MTB´s genau an und es ist Tatsache, daß die meisten Bikes irgendwelche "Lackmängel" haben.
An den Acid-Bikes, die unser ortsansässiger Cube-Händler dastehen hatte, waren die Übergänge der Lacke auch sehr verwaschen und ausgefranst.
Aber auch an den teuereren Bikes ist der Lack nicht unbedingt besser.
Von daher denke ich auch, daß man mit sowas durchaus leben kann.
Am besten wäre es, die Rahmen einfarbig zu pulvern, aber dann würde ja niemand mehr die Bikes kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## zippolino (31. Juli 2009)

der ersatzrahmen lag bestimmt in der ausschuss kiste von den cube lackieren und die haben gehofft das du es nicht merkst


----------



## LDVelo (31. Juli 2009)

S.D. schrieb:


> 700 Euro sind für sich gesehen schon sehr viel Geld, aber wenn du siehst, was die einzelnen Komponenten an dem Bike schon kosten, ist der Rahmen sozusagen "gratis" dabei.
> Ich schaue mir schon sehr lange MTB´s genau an und es ist Tatsache, daß die meisten Bikes irgendwelche "Lackmängel" haben.
> An den Acid-Bikes, die unser ortsansässiger Cube-Händler dastehen hatte, waren die Übergänge der Lacke auch sehr verwaschen und ausgefranst.
> Aber auch an den teuereren Bikes ist der Lack nicht unbedingt besser.
> ...



Ob der Rahmen gratis dabei ist oder nicht interessiert mich in diesem Moment als Kunde ehrlich gesagt recht wenig, das ist das Problem von Cube.Anstatt bei der Lackierung zu sparen sollten sie den Rahmen lieber 20 teurer,- dafür aber richtig machen. Dann müsste der Kunde zwar noch mehr bezahlen, wüsste aber auch woran er ist. Und so wie es jetzt anscheinend bei Cube ist zahlt man nen Haufen Geld und muss sich trotzdem noch Sorgen um die Lackqualität machen.

Hatte wohl Glück bei meinem AMS. Da ist jetzt selbst nach mehreren hundert Kilometern (ausschließlich MTB Einsatz) noch nix von Lackschäden zu sehen. Aber kommen werden die früher oder später ja auf jeden Fall, wie es sich für ein MTB gehört


----------



## Fabian93 (31. Juli 2009)

Also ich glaube es kommt sehr daruaf an wer gerade lackiert hat

Bei mir sind die Farbübergange zu 98% sauber.
Die 2% sind eine sehr kleine Stelle und eine macke im Lack die ich selber verschuldet hab

Das der Lack verlaufen ist würde ich allerdings nicht dulden,wozu wird denn beim lackieren abgeklebt,und Lack verläuft nur wenn der Lack auf dem Untergrund nicht halten kann oder zuviel aufgetragen wird.


----------



## S.D. (31. Juli 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Ob der Rahmen gratis dabei ist oder nicht interessiert mich in diesem Moment als Kunde ehrlich gesagt recht wenig, das ist das Problem von Cube.Anstatt bei der Lackierung zu sparen sollten sie den Rahmen lieber 20 teurer,- dafür aber richtig machen. Dann müsste der Kunde zwar noch mehr bezahlen, wüsste aber auch woran er ist. Und so wie es jetzt anscheinend bei Cube ist zahlt man nen Haufen Geld und muss sich trotzdem noch Sorgen um die Lackqualität machen.
> 
> Hatte wohl Glück bei meinem AMS. Da ist jetzt selbst nach mehreren hundert Kilometern (ausschließlich MTB Einsatz) noch nix von Lackschäden zu sehen. Aber kommen werden die früher oder später ja auf jeden Fall, wie es sich für ein MTB gehört



Der Kunde will aber nicht mehr zahlen. Und die meisten stört sowas auch nicht. Ich bin selber Perfektionist (weshalb mein nächstes Bike auch deutlich teuerer wird und kein Cube mehr) und mich ärgert sowas natürlich auch. Aber schau dich um in den Läden. Es gibt kaum noch Rahmen, die top beschichtet sind.
Die Cube-Rahmen werden - wie viele Rahmen anderer Hersteller - bei der Fa. Rockenstein beschichtet und so unterscheiden sie sich auch kaum im Ergebnis.
Fakt ist, er kann den Rahmen noch etliche Male tauschen lassen und wird immer wieder was finden. Der Acid-Rahmen ist ein Rahmen in der 100 Euro-Klasse und da sind halt mal irgendwo Abstriche zu machen.

Gruß


----------



## mershel (31. Juli 2009)

also ich denke man sollte das schon mal reklamieren, denn ich fahre ein ziemliches Unterklasse Bike und haben keine derartigen Probleme.
Also ich denke man kauft Cube, weil die Marke gute Fahrräder hat und nich, weil man dann nen aufgeplatzten Lack haben will oder ?!

Joa mich würde auch interessieren, wie die Geschichte ausgeht.

Grüße Mershel


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. Juli 2009)

die einzelnen komponenten kosten gar nicht so viel =)

und bisher sind mir solche lackprobleme noch nie aufgefallen, ich hab aber auch nur nen schwarzes. beim nächsten besuch beim händler werd ich das mal nachschauen.


----------



## Ryo (1. August 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Was willst du im Falle eines Farbübergangs rumdefinieren? Ein  einwandfreier Farbübergang bedeutet für mich: Farbe1 hört auf -> Farbe 2 fängt an. Und wenn da eine Farbe in die andere reinläuft dann ist das keinesfalls einwandfrei, egal wie klein der Fehler sein mag. Ob man deshalb nun reklamiert muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Aber verstehen kann ich ihn schon, würde bestimmt auch reklamieren



Ich bezog mich damit auf den Unterschied, wann kann er Nachbesserung seitens Cubes erwarten/fordern und wann er nur auf nette Kulanz hoffen kann. Und bei dem 1,5cmx2mm Lackübergang der Unsauber ist erscheint mir sogar Kulanz schon utopisch.

Und wer keine Freude an seinem Bike hat, weil der Lack unsauber ist oder man Kratzer/Macken im Lack hat. Wie wärs mit anderem Hobby? Modellautos maybe?

Wer für das Geld, das er für sein Bike ausgibt wirklich geschuftet hat- der freut sich, dass er es besitzt und hat damit seinen Spaß im Gelände/Wald. ==> Bike =Gebrauchsgegenstand


----------



## LDVelo (1. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich damit auf den Unterschied, wann kann er Nachbesserung seitens Cubes erwarten/fordern und wann er nur auf nette Kulanz hoffen kann. Und bei dem 1,5cmx2mm Lackübergang der Unsauber ist erscheint mir sogar Kulanz schon utopisch.
> 
> Und wer keine Freude an seinem Bike hat, weil der Lack unsauber ist oder man Kratzer/Macken im Lack hat. Wie wärs mit anderem Hobby? Modellautos maybe?
> 
> Wer für das Geld, das er für sein Bike ausgibt wirklich geschuftet hat- der freut sich, dass er es besitzt und hat damit seinen Spaß im Gelände/Wald. ==> Bike =Gebrauchsgegenstand



Da hab ich dich falsch verstanden, sorry

Bezüglich deines letzten Satzes: Das kann man auch genau umgekehrt sehen Jemand der sich ein 700 Bike vom elterlichen Taschengeld, dem Weihnachtsgeld von Oma usw... kauft hat meiner Meinung nach nicht so viel Grund sich aufzuregen wie jemand der laufend Überstunden schiebt das er sich so ein Bike leisten kann.
Natürlich sollte der Spaßfaktor nicht vom Lack abhängen, aber wenn von Anfang an Mängel bestehen obwohl das Rad noch keinen Meter gefahren wurde dann ist dass schon sehr ärgerlich.Ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Die Cube Rahmen werden doch in Deutschland lackiert oder? Wo bleibt denn die Qualität "made in Germany" ?


----------



## Ryo (1. August 2009)

Nun als Student kenn ich dieses Geldproblem sehr gut. Ich hab knapp 300 Euro Bafög im Monat und in den Semesterferien wenns gut läuft nen Aushilfsjob. Da waren die 2200 Euro für das AMS auch wirklich schmerzhaft. 
Dennoch wills mir einfach nicht einleuchten, warum man sich ab Lack so aufreiben kann: Ich hab am Hinterbau mehrere größere "Blasenpools" da hat wohl jemand beim Lackieren auch geschlampt. Aber es hat mich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiter gestört weil ich wusste spätestens in 2 Wochen sind noch 5 Macken/Schrammen mehr drin.

Aber wie du schon sagst, es ist wirklich Ansichtssache. Jeder hat seine Prioritäten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippolino (1. August 2009)

trotzdem erwartet man bei neuware eine einwandfreie lackierung


----------



## S.D. (1. August 2009)

Eine absolut saubere Beschichtung ist m. M. nach in der Preisklasse nicht machbar.
Die "unsauberen Übergänge" kommen durch das aufkleben und abziehen des Negativdekors zustande. Im Prinzip ist die Lackierung für ein Bike dieser Preisklasse viel zu aufwändig.
Schaut Euch doch einfach mal das Video auf der Cube-Seite an, indem man genau sieht, wie bei Rockenstein die Lackierung entsteht.
Vermutlich wird der Threatersteller noch mehrmals seinen Rahmen tauschen lassen und das Bike dann mit einwandfreier Lackierung im Keller abstellen und nie mehr benutzen.

Gruß


----------

